# Whisker Biscuit Slingshot (Slingbow)



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

my whisker buscuit (spare part) arrived a few days ago.

My idea was to build a slingshot around it. I wanted to make it as flat as possible. So I put the biscuit in the middle of the fork. I used the matchstick method (but Thera Tube Green rather than the matchstick) in order to make it backpack friendly.

Problem was that the buscuit broke apart. The arrow was launched 100%, but the pouch and rubber had enough force to break the biscuit at its weakest point.

So I had to weld metal enforcements to the frame, which worked really well in the end. You can see those enforcements on the two pics of the "receiving end".

The triple Thera Gold is very effective, in combination with the arrow gripping pouch.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I will present it next weekend, in a small flat bag (file) together with 5 collapsible arrows (with razor sharp hunting broadheads). The arrows are in three parts (10 inches length per part). This makes a very compact and lightweight bow, arrows, and quiver set.

There is enough space in the bag to also add a small regular slingshot, some spare bands and some lead balls.

The survivalists will be all over the idea!

Jörg


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

and again a very nice catapult!


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

Great job Jorg!

I had my reservation about a slingbow, mainly due to the bulk of the contraption compared to a bow, but your design above is sleek, highly efficent, and very attractive. I think it is a wonderful concept and can definately see using that compared to a standard bow!


----------



## quirxi (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Joerg,

I like the idea very much, but I am not sure how the concept proofs itself in real-world ..
Any experiences so far ?

cheers,
quirxi


----------

